# Anatomy of operas: I think this is funny



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I found some truth in this... as well as much wit.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

:lol: that's so funny but true, yes. I wonder if this could tell us anything about the composers.


----------



## marceliotstein (Feb 23, 2019)

And ... Verdi? Waiting for the last shoe to drop.


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Early Verdi: 

forgettable opening chorus - arias for each main character with obligatory cabalettas - duet - trio - concertato at some point - more arias and duets - death 

Mature Verdi: 

no more cabalettas unless they make sense - straight into drama territory - baritone probably steals show - misunderstandings and death


----------

